# Homeworld 2 mods on Mac



## ora (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi folks,

So I picked up homeworld 2 for mac having played it on a friend's PC, but really missed the ability to add mods for multiplayer games when i played it on mac. I even emailed Aspyr, but they were no help.

Then the other day i came across a an explanation for how to do it, at least for mods pakaged as .big files. Enjoy.

---------
If desired, back up the Homeworld 2 data folder.

Put the .big file in the data folder

Open Terminal

In finder, go to the Homeworld2 application, right click and select 'open package contents'.

In the package, go to Contents>MacOS

Drag the 'Homeworld 2" file you see there (a unix executable file) to the terminal. The terminal should show something like: 
/Applications/Homeworld\ 2/Homeworld\ 2.app/Contents/MacOS/Homeworld\ 2 

Add " -mod modname.big" to the end of the line, so it looks soemthing like this:
/Applications/Homeworld\ 2/Homeworld\ 2.app/Contents/MacOS/Homeworld\ 2 -mod Flagships.big

Hit return, the program launches with the mod.

---------
Apparently other mods that come as folders can be run, by putting the whole folder in the 'data' folder, then using '-overridebigfile nameoffolder' (or perhaps '-mod -overridebigfile nameoffolder' , the instrustions were unclear), but i haven't got this to work yet.

Have fun people.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Nov 25, 2004)

how does the game play on the mac as compared to the peecee? i played the original on the peecee years ago and loved it, just wondering how it looked/played on the mac. i have been waiting to get that one.


----------



## ora (Nov 26, 2004)

Its fun!! 
 It runs pretty smoothly on my 867mhz powerbook, though it is on minimum graphics settings. I guess you 1.5ghz processor and 128mb vram would make it look a lot smoother. I only get slowdown on some of the mods which remove unit capping allowing for silly size fleets of ships. The single player game is fun but has a pretty steep learning curve, but MP against your mates is great fun.


----------



## Hiddenus (Apr 23, 2009)

Well... I've got one mod (Stargate Space Conflict), but in the folder. And that what u writed about activating mods in folder by -overridebigfile or -mod -overridebigfile don't works...Still i have opened a normal game not with mod.

Mabye u can help me?

I was writed in terminal [place of my game]/Homeworld\ 2/Homeworld\ 2.app/Contents/MacOS/Homeworld\ 2 -overridebigfile Sgmod and [place of my game]/Homeworld\ 2/Homeworld\ 2.app/Contents/MacOS/Homeworld\ 2 -mod -overridebigfile Sgmod   but it didn't work.


----------



## AreusAstarte (May 28, 2010)

Sry for bringing this Thead back to life. I just wanted to launch hw2 with the "rearm" mod when my Terminal put out this upon launch: 

Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextTranslateCTM: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextScaleCTM: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextSetFillColorSpace: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextSetFillColor: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextFillRects: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextSetFillColorWithColor: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextSynchronize: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextTranslateCTM: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextScaleCTM: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextSetFillColorSpace: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextSetFillColor: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextFillRects: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextSaveGState: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextSetFillColorSpace: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextSetFillColor: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextFillRects: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextRestoreGState: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextSetFillColorWithColor: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextSynchronize: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextTranslateCTM: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextScaleCTM: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextSetFillColorSpace: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextSetFillColor: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextFillRects: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextSetFillColorWithColor: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextSynchronize: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextTranslateCTM: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextScaleCTM: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextSetFillColorSpace: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextSetFillColor: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextFillRects: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextSaveGState: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextSetFillColorSpace: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextSetFillColor: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextFillRects: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextRestoreGState: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextSetFillColorWithColor: invalid context 0x0
Fri May 28 18:25:20 27803a.local Homeworld 2[4741] <Error>: CGContextSynchronize: invalid context 0x0
2010-05-28 18:25:30.714 Homeworld 2[4741:903] __CFServiceControllerBeginPBSLoadForLocalizations timed out while talking to pbs
Bus error

I can load the menu but when I want to start a play vs. cpu game after the loading screen the games crashes...
any ideas?


----------



## Icefire817 (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes I've had similar bus errors and the lot. Does anyone know how to fix this? I can get the game to launch and when I try to load anything it unexpectedly closes....


----------

